# Swedish: yesterday/last/next morning/afternoon/evening/night; mornings



## TezaStone

*How do you say these things in Swedish?*

                   Yesterday morning.
Yesterday afternoon.

Last Sunday morning.
Last Sunday afternoon.
Last Sunday evening.
Last Sunday night.

(next) Sunday morning.
(next) Sunday afternoon.
(next) Sunday evening.
(next) Sunday night.

Sunday mornings. (= every Sunday in the morning)
Sunday afternoons (= every Sunday in the afternoon)
Sunday evenings (= every Sunday in the evening)
Sunday nights (= every Sunday in the night)

Tack så mycket!


----------



## Swites

I can start with how I say a few of them while I think about the rest:

Yesterday morning - Igår morse
Yesterday afternoon - Igår eftermiddag

Last Sunday morning - I söndags morse
Last Sunday afternoon - I söndags eftermiddag
Last Sunday evening - I söndags kväll
Last Sunday night - I söndags natt

Sunday mornings - Söndagsmornar
Sunday afternoons - Söndagseftermiddagar
Sunday nights - Söndagskvällar

Edit:

Depends on what you want to say with the "next Sunday"-part. I you wanna say _Next Sunday I'm going to..._ I would say:

På söndag morgon ska jag..
På söndag eftermiddag
På söndag kväll
På söndag på natten


----------



## Tjahzi

Igår morse
Igår eftermiddags

I söndags morse
I söndags eftermiddag
I söndags kväll
I söndags natt

Nästa söndag(s)morgon 
Nästa söndag(s)eftermiddag
Nästa söndag(s)kväll
Nästa söndag(s)natt

Söndag(s)morgnar
Söndag(s)eftermiddagar
Söndag(s)kvällar
Söndag(s)nätter

(s) is optimal, both variants are in use. Same goes for independent/contracted forms.

Also, did you ask for these written forms, or do you want to IPA transcriptions in order to be able to actually _say_ them? Since they are common expressions, some irregularities occur while spoken.

@Swites: You beat me to it again


----------



## Swites

By a hair  I go for the easy answers while you take the time to elaborate.


----------



## TezaStone

Y'all rock! Thanks for helping a sistah out in Brazil!


----------



## TezaStone

Oh, wait! Yes, I want to know how to pronounce them as well!! Think you can help me with that?

Tack så mycket!


----------



## Mårran

Swites said:


> Depends on what you want to say with the "next Sunday"-part. I you wanna say _Next Sunday I'm going to..._ I would say:
> 
> På söndag morgon ska jag..
> På söndag eftermiddag
> På söndag kväll
> På söndag på natten



Is it also possible to say:

_På söndag på morgonen
På söndag på eftermiddagen
På söndag på kvällen_

And what about:

_På söndag natt_


----------



## Swites

Yup, _på söndag natt_ works fine. Problem was that I sat and said them to myself enough times for them to lose all meaning.

_I_ don't say it like your first three examples, but if they work for you...


----------



## pigg

Tjahzi said:


> Igår morse
> Igår eftermiddags
> I söndags morse
> I söndags eftermiddag
> I söndags kväll
> I söndags natt
> Nästa söndag(s)morgon
> Nästa söndag(s)eftermiddag
> Nästa söndag(s)kväll
> Nästa söndag(s)natt
> Söndag(s)morgnar
> Söndag(s)eftermiddagar
> Söndag(s)kvällar
> Söndag(s)nätter



Kan man vända till följande alternativ?

I går på morgonen / I går morgonbitti
I går på eftermiddagen 

_I söndags_+ på morgonen / på eftermiddagen / på kvällen / på natten

_Nästa söndag_+på morgonen / på eftermiddagen / på kvällen / på natten

_På söndagen/ söndagarna_+ på morgonen / på eftermiddagen / på kvällen / på natten （Om man menar allmäna söndagars morgnar)

Tack så mycket!


----------



## AutumnOwl

pigg said:


> Kan man vända till följande alternativ?
> 
> I går på morgonen ok / I går morgonbitti Helt fel då det betyder två skilda dagar, i går = yesterday, (i) morgonbitti = tomorrow.
> I går på eftermiddagen ok
> 
> _I söndags_+ på morgonen / på eftermiddagen / på kvällen / på natten ok
> 
> _Nästa söndag_+på morgonen / på eftermiddagen / på kvällen / på natten
> ok
> _På _söndagen/ söndagarna_ söndagar _+ på morgonen / på eftermiddagen / på kvällen / på natten （Om man menar allmäna allmänna söndagars morgnar) ok
> 
> Tack så mycket!


Uttrycken är ok, men det beror lite på i vilket sammanhang de används, de motsvarar inte helt uttrycken i ursprungsfrågan. Skulle jag översätta "I går på morgonen" till engelska skulle jag välja "Yesterday in the morning" och inte "Yesterday morning" och "På söndagar på morgonen" till "On Sundays in the morning".


----------



## pigg

En fråga till om allmänna söndagarskväll här:
_På söndagskvällen äter vi fisk.
På söndagskvällarna äter vi fisk._ 
Kan båda meningar menar att vi brukar äta fisk på söndagarna på kvällen?

Tack så mycket för hjälpen!


----------



## Tjahzi

Ja, men det andra alternativet låter bättre. 

Vill man gärna använda singular bör man helst skriva _På söndagskvällen* brukar vi äta fisk._


----------



## hanne

Tjahzi said:


> Ja, men det andra alternativet låter bättre.
> 
> Vill man gärna använda singular bör man helst skriva _På söndagskvällarna brukar vi äta fisk._


For what definition of singular? 
Did you mean _På söndagskvällen brukar vi äta fisk_?


----------



## Tjahzi

Haha, thank you hanne. Let's conclude plural is more natural!


----------



## solregn

When starting a sentence with _På söndagskvällen..._ it feels more natural to me to refer to a single event in the past (like when telling a story) as opposed to a recurring event:

_På söndagskvällen åt de fisk till middag_ = Sunday night, they had fish for dinner

Long story short: I agree with Tjahzi that a plural noun fits better to express a habit in pigg's last example sentences (_på söndagskvällen/-kvällarna..._)!


----------



## Tjahzi

In addition to what has already been said, I would like to add the following. When speaking of a general habit, without narrowing it down, plural is definitely to be preferred. 
However, if one is talking about, for instance, how one spends one's weekends, the following construction is very possible _"På lördagen går vi på teater och på söndagskvällen äter vi fisk_". In such a context, one is referring to the Sunday evening (that is, that of the weekend) and as such, it's singular. Without limitations however, technically, all Sundays are being referred to, and as such, they must be in plural.


----------

